# Simpsons Might Get Rid of Apu because of Negative Stereotypes



## SG854 (Oct 29, 2018)

Thoughts?

Source


----------



## leon315 (Oct 29, 2018)

So who'll replace him? who will takeover the Jetmarket?


----------



## Xzi (Oct 29, 2018)

I thought they had already dropped him a while ago.  He hasn't been in any episodes from the last few seasons or so IIRC.

It's definitely a bit silly considering how many other characters on the show are largely stereotypical as well.  Apu I thought they actually handled tastefully, and he helped to educate viewers on Indian culture/religion.


----------



## osaka35 (Oct 29, 2018)

Every character on the simpsons is a stereotype, that's pretty much the show. However, characters change and grow to fit the current cultural climate and to make for better jokes. If a character is damaging, and the stereotype is damaging and gets in the way of the point of the show or joke, then yeah. you've either got to retool the character or remove them. I personally wouldn't mind a retooling of apu, making him grow into a new role that moves away from the negativity. May be a bit too far gone, though.

Jokes get old. This one may need to be retired.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 29, 2018)

People nowadays are a bunch of fucking whinny pussy bitches.
They can't fucking take a character as a damn joke, as it is supposed to be.
Let me remind you that the character is a part of a COMEDY series that's over 20 years old.

Really, why does it matter if it's a stereotype or not?
Why are people complaining? Does it affect them in a personal level?
Answer: NO.

Do a change that's actually meaningful to society and the world as a whole, removing a character from a TV series is just plain fucking stupid.

All the people complaining should just grow a pair ffs.


----------



## matthi321 (Oct 29, 2018)

thats stupid


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 29, 2018)

They should get rid of half their cast if that offends so many people LOL


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 29, 2018)

What a bunch of SJW snowflakes who are in favor of censoring and PC bull crap, sorry not sorry.


----------



## bi388 (Oct 29, 2018)

Ive honestly never seen anyone who has said The Simpsons has been offensive at all since like the 90s... It still has some good commentary but this is The Simpsons not Bojack. Its not exactly putting out controversial takes anymore. Apu is a stereotype to be sure but hes not really being used to mock anyone. As has been said, the whole cast is stereotypes.


----------



## RattletraPM (Oct 29, 2018)

Eh, the Simpsons have gone to shit a long time ago anyways.
It doesn't justify removing that character because it's "offensive" but it's one more reason for me to not watch the show at least.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 29, 2018)

TBH the show hasn't been consistently funny since season 10.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Oct 30, 2018)

So, are we getting rid of Winnie the Pooh also? Perhaps Donald Duck needs to go, because of his speech. While we are at, let’s get rid of short school busses. Those are always getting a bad wrap. I’m blaming Trump. Maybe he needs to go too. Shoot, let’s get rid of music. When will it stop.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 30, 2018)

Dont care about Apu.


----------



## Hanafuda (Oct 30, 2018)

Incredible. I'm thinking back to the first few seasons of SNL ... I was a kid but got to watch it sometimes. John Belushi doing Samurai _______, Garrett Morris doing Chico Escuela (Baseball been a-bery bery good, to me), Dan Ackroyd and Steve Martin doing the two Czechoslovakian brothers (who loved the foxes with their big American breasts) .... today's SJW's would burn the studio down on week one if they tried that stuff these days. And SNL was of course even then a liberal comedy (propaganda) show.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Oct 30, 2018)

That SNL era is classic. Don’t forget Eddie Murphy when he sang Buckwheats classic songs. Had me rolling!


----------



## CMDreamer (Oct 30, 2018)

"Negative stereotypes"?

Cancel the show as a whole then.

And cancel all the other one's that use the very same formula.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 30, 2018)

So a indian character voiced by a white guy is offensive,whats next a jewish clown is offensive because he isnt voiced by someone whos jewish,oh wait that fits perfectly.What a fucking nitpick.Out of all the time people had to complain,people decide to complain right now.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 30, 2018)

Ominous66521 said:


> So a indian character voiced by a white guy is offensive,whats next a jewish clown is offensive because he isnt voiced by someone whos jewish,oh wait that fits perfectly.What a fucking nitpick.Out of all the time people had to complain,people decide to complain right now.



Like I said in another thread, PC left-wing extremists are nothing but overly sensitive pantywaists.


----------



## CORE (Oct 30, 2018)

Simpsons in general has outlived itself and damn they never get old lucky Bstards.

The whole damn show is racist they all yellow so anyone that is Jaundice it is offensive to them so in reality Apu is the only non Racist Character.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 30, 2018)

CORE said:


> Simpsons in general has outlived itself and damn they never get old lucky Bstards.
> 
> The whole damn show is racist they all yellow so anyone that is Jaundice it is offensive to them so in reality Apu is the only non Racist Character.



There's actually a reason they're yellow, when Matt Groening was creating it, he wanted them to have a color that would stand out while people channel surfed.


----------



## CORE (Oct 30, 2018)

lol the good old days , but never knew that


----------



## Holybond (Oct 30, 2018)

osaka35 said:


> Every character on the simpsons is a stereotype, that's pretty much the show. However, characters change and grow to fit the current cultural climate and to make for better jokes. If a character is damaging, and the stereotype is damaging and gets in the way of the point of the show or joke, then yeah. you've either got to retool the character or remove them. I personally wouldn't mind a retooling of apu, making him grow into a new role that moves away from the negativity. May be a bit too far gone, though.
> 
> Jokes get old. This one may need to be retired.




Apu isn't a negative stereotype though. He's one of the smartest characters in the show.


----------



## dAVID_ (Oct 30, 2018)

Another show ruined thanks to a loud, butthurt minority.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 30, 2018)

I love all of the "SJWs ruin everything posts!" over a character who hasn't been in the show for several seasons. Not to mention a character so minor that I am pretty sure no one even noticed he wasn't even there.
They really didn't need to make this announcement, all it did was trigger all of the "anti-SJW" snowflakes. The reason they gave was stupid, but the fact that they gave a reason was even more stupid. He was very clearly not a popular enough character for people to even notice he was missing, they didn't need to give a better reason than that.


----------



## CORE (Oct 30, 2018)

I too am triggered I feel like some Liberal Tears coming on  I might go Scream at the Sky


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 30, 2018)

Show should've stopped after season 10 or 11, after that, it just became the next Family Guy.


----------



## CORE (Oct 30, 2018)

Even Family Guy got old but I did enjoy those Dramatic Chicken fights , American Dad was good for awhile now I dont watch any.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 30, 2018)

Do the Simpsons still exist?

Oh god, let that cow rest her final days already!
Her tits must be falling apart!


----------



## CORE (Oct 30, 2018)

@sarkwalvein Speaking of Tits!


----------



## osaka35 (Oct 30, 2018)

Holybond said:


> Apu isn't a negative stereotype though. He's one of the smartest characters in the show.


well, i generally leave the "is this a negative stereotype" question up to those it's stereotyping. at least to tell you all the reasons why. it is their perspective that's being stereotyped, after all.

like, some southern stereotypes are funny. others are just inflammatory ignorance. but you're going to have to ask a southerner to tell you the differences why.


----------



## SG854 (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## Kingy (Oct 30, 2018)

The Simpsons itself IS a stereotype of American Life. I think removing Apu is just stupid.

All this just because some people got called "Apu" as a kid, too. But would that be a bad thing? Apu is probably the most empathetic and least stereotypical character in the show. To those ignorant for Apu's character, this may seem stupid, but definitly not to the people who have watched episodes like S7E23. In this episode, it depics him getting citizenship, and it's one of the most heartwarming episodes in The Simpsons. Apu is an important character in the show.
The positive aspects of Apu have been completely ignored for the documentary's agenda. He's more than just an accent, but a person we should all empathise with. I can't name a more likeable, friendly, hardworking character in the show. What I'm saying is that he's one of television's most human characters.

Getting rid of Apu would also show a huge bias. Why get rid of Apu and keep characters like Cletus and Luigi?

Letting the joke police in to censor the show is ruining comedy.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 30, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I love all of the "SJWs ruin everything posts!" over a character who hasn't been in the show for several seasons. Not to mention a character so minor that I am pretty sure no one even noticed he wasn't even there.
> They really didn't need to make this announcement, all it did was trigger all of the "anti-SJW" snowflakes. The reason they gave was stupid, but the fact that they gave a reason was even more stupid. He was very clearly not a popular enough character for people to even notice he was missing, they didn't need to give a better reason than that.


You like the SJW mindset?

Anyway if indeed said group of people got a character pulled, and in some regards this would appear to be from the horse's mouth as it were, for spurious or bad reasons (I have not seen the show for well over a decade at this point but back when it was very much a laughing with than laughing at and nobody has said that changed) then it makes sense to send some ire the way of said group.
I agree if you wanted to do the PR spin thing then this sort of thing is not a good plan, and outrage mobs are quite often boring but there seems to be some merit to this one.

Also minor character? I am not sure how we measure this or if we have to consider recent seasons but as far as "classic simpsons" goes he was up there -- any number of arcs, central character in a lot of episodes, fully named, catchphrases, don't know about merch but I would be shocked if not, spines of DVDs


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 30, 2018)

People need to grow a thicker skin and get over it. Period.


----------



## duwen (Oct 30, 2018)

South Park recently did a whole episode that was essentially poking fun at the whole Apu situation...


----------



## Kigiru (Oct 30, 2018)

> Actualy shown in pretty positive way character that is irreplaceable in-universe, with loving family and well working shop that is liked by most other characters.

> "Negative stereotypes".

This whole situation is a joke. People that probably never watched Simpsons are crying about it. But ehh, this is the big-picture problem with modern media that bends knee to people that are crying louder, instead of people that are actualy their customers.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 30, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I love all of the "SJWs ruin everything posts!" over a character who hasn't been in the show for several seasons. Not to mention a character so minor that I am pretty sure no one even noticed he wasn't even there.
> They really didn't need to make this announcement, all it did was trigger all of the "anti-SJW" snowflakes. The reason they gave was stupid, but the fact that they gave a reason was even more stupid. He was very clearly not a popular enough character for people to even notice he was missing, they didn't need to give a better reason than that.


Yeah, it didn't seem like that big of a deal, to keep or remove them, until they said something. 

Some people are acting like they aren't extremes on both sides. Like complaining over gay characters.


----------



## EmanueleBGN (Oct 30, 2018)

Homer: stereotype of the fat lazy american men = OK
Bart: stereotype of a teenager = OK
Clancy Winchester: stereotype of a fat lazy police man = OK
Monty Burns: stereotype of a stingy old rich man = OK
Comics man and Dr.Frink: stereotypes of the nerds = OK
Willy: stereotype of the Irish men = OK
Disco-Stu: stereotype of a '80s dancer = OK
Luigi: stereotype of the Italian men = OK
Fat-Tony: stereotype of an Italian-american Godfather = OK
Krusty: stereotype of the greedy Hebrew = OK

Have, the anti-racist, forget the Bee-Man?


----------



## Viri (Oct 30, 2018)

As a white guy, I'm offended by this! We're not all white trash, inbred families! I hope The Simpsons will understand, and delet this offensive characters. Fucking bigots.



Spoiler








--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



EmanueleBGN said:


> Willy: stereotype of the Irish men = OK


Pretty sure he's Scottish. And if you mixed up a Scot and an Irish man, they'd be quite unhappy.



Spoiler



https://imgur.com/a/18rnwjI





Spoiler







Speaking of Irish! As a half Irish man myself, this completely offends me, and I hope The Simpsons delet this racist filth!


----------



## Veho (Oct 30, 2018)

They are not getting rid of Apu. 

https://www.standard.co.uk/news/wor...-out-amid-racial-stereotype-row-a3974376.html
https://www.cinemablend.com/televis...-reports-that-apu-is-being-taken-off-the-show

Can we stop with the hysteria now?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 30, 2018)

Veho said:


> They are not getting rid of Apu.
> 
> https://www.standard.co.uk/news/wor...-out-amid-racial-stereotype-row-a3974376.html
> https://www.cinemablend.com/televis...-reports-that-apu-is-being-taken-off-the-show
> ...


But the fake news!
How will I spend my time now without dying out of boredom?

Oh well, sure some new fake news hysteria arises before I end typing this.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 30, 2018)

Veho said:


> They are not getting rid of Apu.
> 
> https://www.standard.co.uk/news/wor...-out-amid-racial-stereotype-row-a3974376.html
> https://www.cinemablend.com/televis...-reports-that-apu-is-being-taken-off-the-show
> ...



And while we're at it, can we stop posting news about oversensitive thin-skinned extremist groups who find every damn thing offensive?


----------



## Xzi (Oct 30, 2018)

Veho said:


> They are not getting rid of Apu.
> 
> https://www.standard.co.uk/news/wor...-out-amid-racial-stereotype-row-a3974376.html
> https://www.cinemablend.com/televis...-reports-that-apu-is-being-taken-off-the-show
> ...


I wasn't aware of any hysteria in the first place.  Mostly people just thought it was a silly decision.  I still don't expect to see Apu in future episodes, but this whole thing will blow over pretty quickly.


----------



## SG854 (Oct 30, 2018)

Veho said:


> They are not getting rid of Apu.
> 
> https://www.standard.co.uk/news/wor...-out-amid-racial-stereotype-row-a3974376.html
> https://www.cinemablend.com/televis...-reports-that-apu-is-being-taken-off-the-show
> ...


Where does it say that they are not getting rid of Apu in the articles you linked? They both say it's unclear what will happen and that the guy said he does not speak for them. Those articles you linked says the same thing the article I linked says.

I personally don't think they will get rid of Apu. They probably use this to their advantage and let interest in their show build. Then come out with an episode joking about this. But the hysteria of people complaining about Apu is ridiculous. Since the show is full of stereotypes.

They did have an episode making fun of SJW's, cultural appropriation, safe spaces, and college campuses. They kind of predicted the NPC Meme. Simpsons predicts everything.


----------



## CORE (Oct 30, 2018)

@SG854 Simpsons Predict Everything Now that is worthy news very uncanny if you ask me mostly very accurate.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 30, 2018)

CORE said:


> @SG854 Simpsons Predict Everything Now that is worthy news very uncanny if you ask me mostly very accurate.


I guess it's just about taking a good look at the world, finding the most absurd and scandalous thing that is probable it will happen someday, and making an episode about it.
Perhaps they fail the prediction some times, but when they get it right it looks like they are magicians (when actually it was something that looked like it could happen).


----------



## SG854 (Oct 31, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> I guess it's just about taking a good look at the world, finding the most absurd and scandalous thing that is probable it will happen someday, and making an episode about it.
> Perhaps they fail the prediction some times, but when they get it right it looks like they are magicians (when actually it was something that looked like it could happen).


They predicted Trump would be President back in 2000.
The writers are aliens from the future.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 31, 2018)

KingVamp said:


> Yeah, it didn't seem like that big of a deal, to keep or remove them, until they said something.
> 
> Some people are acting like they aren't extremes on both sides. Like complaining over gay characters.


I am starting to think they did for the same reason as "Brain's Death" on Family Guy. No one noticed he was missing until they pointed this out, just like no one noticed Brain died until people started talking about his death on social media. The Simpsons is a show that no one really watches anymore and Apu's absence going unnoticed is more than enough evidence to require something drastic like this.


----------



## Viri (Oct 31, 2018)

The last time I watched the Simpsons was back in 2012 2013ish, and I thought it was fucking awful. Just full of celebrity cameos that I didn't give a fuck about. I cannot even imagine how bad it is now.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 31, 2018)

Viri said:


> The last time I watched the Simpsons was back in 2012 2013ish, and I thought it was fucking awful. Just full of celebrity cameos that I didn't give a fuck about. I cannot even imagine how bad it is now.



Oh man, I stopped watching it in 2004, thankfully.



SG854 said:


> They predicted Trump would be President back in 2000.
> The writers are aliens from the future.



They also predicted that Disney would own pretty much every big studio


----------



## Viri (Oct 31, 2018)

SG854 said:


> They predicted Trump would be President back in 2000.
> The writers are aliens from the future.


Trump teased running for President for years. 


Spoiler









the_randomizer said:


> They also predicted that Disney would own pretty much every big studio


Honestly, who didn't see that coming? Hell, they even got the US Gov to keep pushing back copyright laws, so they Steamboat Willie doesn't fall under public domain.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 31, 2018)

Who needs Apu? I DOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Clydefrosch (Oct 31, 2018)

cause it would be too much hassle to give him an actual indian-american VA and moderately modernize his character just a tiny bit.
imagine the guy coming to america to flee his premandated life to pursue the american dream actually manage to be one of the few to make it somewhere.
how about Mayor Apu for example.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 31, 2018)

Clydefrosch said:


> cause it would be too much hassle to give him an actual indian-american VA and moderately modernize his character just a tiny bit.
> imagine the guy coming to america to flee his premandated life to pursue the american dream actually manage to be one of the few to make it somewhere.
> how about Mayor Apu for example.


What difference does having an actor be from the [insert whatever concern you have this minute] make and what benefit would "modernising" as you call it do for comedy?


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 31, 2018)

EmanueleBGN said:


> Homer: stereotype of the fat lazy american men = OK
> Bart: stereotype of a teenager = OK
> Clancy Winchester: stereotype of a fat lazy police man = OK
> Monty Burns: stereotype of a stingy old rich man = OK
> ...


Ground Keeper Willy is Bloody Scottish. Every single person here in Scotland would be outraged at you calling him Irish. Here that is like calling a Pakistani person Indian or a Chinese person Japanese lol.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 31, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Ground Keeper Willy is Bloody Scottish. Every single person here in Scotland would be outraged at you calling him Irish. Here that _*is like calling a Pakistani person Indian*_ or a Chinese person Japanese lol.


Oh have I seen that happening once and again.
I think it is a common occurrence here in Germany, well they do look similar /s.
Indians don't seem to care that much, but Pakistani get really annoyed when they ask them about their home country "India".

Oh wait, /OT


----------



## SG854 (Oct 31, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Ground Keeper Willy is Bloody Scottish. Every single person here in Scotland would be outraged at you calling him Irish. Here that is like calling a Pakistani person Indian or a Chinese person Japanese lol.


Willie is hilarious


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 31, 2018)

Clydefrosch said:


> cause it would be too much hassle to give him an actual indian-american VA and moderately modernize his character just a tiny bit.
> imagine the guy coming to america to flee his premandated life to pursue the american dream actually manage to be one of the few to make it somewhere.
> how about Mayor Apu for example.


So you want to have Apu take over as mayor from Dimond Joe. How does that not become a stereotype of foreigners coming to America and stealing someone's job?


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 31, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Ground Keeper Willy is Bloody Scottish. Every single person here in Scotland would be outraged at you calling him Irish. Here that is like calling a Pakistani person Indian or a Chinese person Japanese lol.


It does seem to be a thing in the US
https://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/Scotireland

As for the history of India and Pakistan I saw further discussed

For the groundwork of that one.


----------



## Veho (Oct 31, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> It does seem to be a thing in the US
> https://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/Scotireland


Scotireland is also the go-to when a character is Welsh.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 31, 2018)

Veho said:


> Scotireland is also the go-to when a character is Welsh.


So, either English or whatever-the-rest-of-the-UK-let's-go-with-Scottish.


----------



## AkikoKumagara (Oct 31, 2018)

SG854 said:


> They predicted Trump would be President back in 2000.
> The writers are aliens from the future.


Except they didn't and that episode came out after Trump was already announced to be running for president. Fake news has gotten to you, my friend.
https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/simpsons-predict-trump/

Edit: I'm not sure if you were being sarcastic or not about this, but I've seen plenty of people who actually buy it for some reason and it's annoying.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 31, 2018)

Sophie-bear said:


> Except they didn't and that episode came out after Trump was already announced to be running for president. Fake news has gotten to you, my friend.
> https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/simpsons-predict-trump/
> 
> Edit: I'm not sure if you were being sarcastic or not about this, but I've seen plenty of people who actually buy it for some reason and it's annoying.


You are getting it wrong, those pictures come later as kind of joke.

The episode that people reference when they say they predicted Trump would become president was released back in March 19, 2000.
It is called "Bart to the Future", and it is about a potential future where Lisa becomes the first "straight female" president of the United States.
Somewhere along the episode a reference is made that she is trying to get the country back from some big budgetary problems left behind by President Trump's administration (that is the prediction that Trump was to be president).

I don't see how you confused those two, that old "prediction" (*1), with the new joke pictures.

*1


sarkwalvein said:


> I guess it's just about taking a good look at the world, finding the most absurd and scandalous thing that is probable it will happen someday, and making an episode about it.
> Perhaps they fail the prediction some times, but when they get it right it looks like they are magicians (when actually it was something that looked like it could happen).





Viri said:


> Trump teased running for President for years.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


----------



## AkikoKumagara (Oct 31, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> You are getting it wrong, those pictures come later as kind of joke.
> 
> The episode that people reference when they say they predicted Trump would become president was released back in March 19, 2000.
> It is called "Bart to the Future", and it is about a potential future where Lisa becomes the first "straight female" president of the United States.
> ...



Ah, I get it now, but reading up on it, it seems they were inspired to include Donald Trump being president because he ran for president in 1999-2000 as a part of the reform party.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Donald_Trump_presidential_campaign,_2000

It's not really predicting Trump's 2016 presidency in either case because the former was mocking his 1999-2000 campaign (even though the episode came after that ended) and the latter came after his announcement either way.

I still wonder why that *joke image* gets more attention than the episode that refers to Trump as a past president, though. Weird.


----------



## Gon Freecss (Oct 31, 2018)

Apu will stay for a looong time folks
Adi Shankar is not a producer on the Simpsons.  I wish him the very best but he does not speak for our show.— Al Jean (@AlJean) October 28, 2018


----------



## smf (Oct 31, 2018)

Ominous66521 said:


> So a indian character voiced by a white guy is offensive,whats next a jewish clown is offensive because he isnt voiced by someone whos jewish,oh wait that fits perfectly.What a fucking nitpick.Out of all the time people had to complain,people decide to complain right now.



Well there will always be the idea that "I can take the piss out of myself, but you can't take the piss out of me" attitude.

The problem with apu is that he's an offensive stereotype with no redeeming qualities & he's not fixable because his entire personality is based around a stereotype. If you break the stereotype then it will just create another one.


----------



## SG854 (Oct 31, 2018)

Sophie-bear said:


> Except they didn't and that episode came out after Trump was already announced to be running for president. Fake news has gotten to you, my friend.
> https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/simpsons-predict-trump/
> 
> Edit: I'm not sure if you were being sarcastic or not about this, but I've seen plenty of people who actually buy it for some reason and it's annoying.


I know. I seen the videos of Trump saying he thought about Presidency on Oprah back in 1988 months ago.

I just wanted to join the fun and say that Simpson’s predicts everything.

I know people got annoyed with it, that’s why I said it.


----------



## SG854 (Nov 1, 2018)

Gon Freecss said:


> Apu will stay for a looong time folks
> https://twitter.com/AlJean/status/1056684110867918848


We know about that Twitter comment. It was in the link I made in my OP post. And 2 other links @Veho made.

I don’t think they are going to get rid of Apu. That comment doesn’t definitively say they are getting rid of Apu. I think they are purposly doing that to have people wonder, to build interest in the show through this controversy. Then say they won’t get rid of him.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 1, 2018)

smf said:


> The problem with apu is that he's an offensive stereotype with no redeeming qualities & he's not fixable because his entire personality is based around a stereotype.



I am not seeing it. Similarly he seems to have had some fairly decent stories and arcs over the course of things.


----------



## J-Machine (Nov 1, 2018)

the only stereotypical thing about apu is that he works in a corner store HE OWNS. I love how the guy who cried foul only looked at apu's skin and profession before calling it racist which in itse;f is wholly racist as it devalues the amazing man.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Nov 1, 2018)

J-Machine said:


> the only stereotypical thing about apu is that he works in a corner store HE OWNS.


And also that he is in an arranged marriage, and that he has a lot of children, and perhaps a couple more stereotypes here and there.

I don't find any problem with the stereotypes anyway.


----------

